# Összeházasodott két férfi, de nem a szerelem, hanem egy másik fontos ok miatt



## csigafi (2017 December 23)

Összeházasodott két férfi, de nem a szerelem, hanem egy másik fontos ok miatt

*A két férfi évtizedek óta ismeri egymást, egy ideje pedig együtt is élnek.*

Matt Murphy és Michael O'Sullivan a legjobb barátok. Az 58 éves O'Sullivan évek óta ápolja a 83 éves Murphyt, aki hálaképpen rá akarta hagyni a házát. Az örökösödési szabályok miatt ez komoly terheket rótt volna O'Sullivanre, akinek ötvenezer eurót kellene fizetnie az öröklés után.








A fentiek miatt Murphy és O'Sullivan, a két heteroszexuális jóbarát pénteken összeházasodott. "Már harminc éve ismerem Mattyt. A második házasságom tönkremenetele után nagyon jó barátok lettünk. Minden partira elvittem magammal, minden barátommal összebarátkozott, nagyon szeretik" - mesélte a háromgyerekes O'Sullivan.


O'Sullivan később hajléktalan lett, Murphy pedig egy, a látását is károsító betegségben szenvedett. O'Sullivan viszonylag sok időt töltött Murphynél, aki végül azt ajánlotta neki, hogy költözzön hozzá. Murphy az ápolásért nem tudott fizetni, ezért végül felajánlotta, hogy barátjára hagyja a házat. Tudták azonban, hogy O'Sullivan nem tudná kifizetni az örökösödési illetéket. A melegházasság ötletét végül Murphy egyik barátja vetette fel viccből, de Murphy elmondta barátjának, aki azt felelte, hogy elvenné.

O'Sullivan elismeréssel szólt az írországi meleg közösségről. "A melegek és leszbikusok valóban egyenlőséget teremtettek az országban. Keményen harcoltak, életük javában diszkriminálták őket, de kiharcolták maguknak az egyenjogúságot, és ezzel mindenki másnak is" - idézi a The Guardian


----------

